# A couple of measurements please



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I need the measurements of the center taillight, please. If anyone could stip outside with a ruler, and tell me the measurments, I would greatly appreciate it. I don't have access to the GTO right now.
I also need to know if a 1 1/2" x 8" decal would work in the hood scoops. If you could measure that for me too, I would greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks in advance,
Shakey


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

No comments from anyone???
Come on ya'll... I really need these.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Which center lamp, the one in the spoiler, or the one in the rear window? :confused :confused


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

hmm, good question.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Good morning, Mike wazzup? I'm playing hookey.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

howdy Pearl, I have been at work for 30 mins now. would love to be at home, snuggled under the covers.....


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

AHHHHH! It's very rare that I miss work. But I'm caught up this week and it's cold out.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

so, go outside and get the measurements for milkshake.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Could only measure the window brake lamp. Spoiler is in the attic...........MILKSHAKE...LOL!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

hehe. Did you PM it to him or are you gonna post it here?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> hehe. Did you PM it to him or are you gonna post it here?


The brake lamp measurements?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

no, your pinky toe! YES the lamp measurements. Milkshake needs em.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

13 inches length..oh, wait, the brake lamp....(haha)  10 in L 1\2 in W. No rear spoiler, and 04 has no hood scoop. I will have to get those measurements at work tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

you would fall over !!! hopefully milkshake is happy.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Ever see Mini me on Austin Powers? "You've got your own kickstand!"


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

yeah but........you aint short!


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> 13 inches length..oh, wait, the brake lamp....(haha)  10 in L 1\2 in W. No rear spoiler, and 04 has no hood scoop. I will have to get those measurements at work tomorrow.


Thank you very much... I AM happy, and will be EXTATIC when I get the rest of those measurements. 

Oh... AND GET BACK TO WORK!!! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

yeah, milkshake says get back to work!! lol


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Just need the scoops, and the spoiler light.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

ShAkz05GTO said:


> Thank you very much...
> 
> Oh... AND GET BACK TO WORK!!! :cheers


Glad to help;back at work tomorrow! :cool


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> 13 inches length..oh, wait, the brake lamp....(haha)  10 in L 1\2 in W. No rear spoiler, and 04 has no hood scoop. I will have to get those measurements at work tomorrow.



OHHHHHH thats why you walk with a limp .. thought you were just a pimp with a tophat .... :rofl: :willy: arty:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Vedli said:


> OHHHHHH thats why you walk with a limp .. thought you were just a pimp with a tophat .... :rofl: :willy: arty:


"Anything goes when it comes to hoes"-Big Daddy Cane


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> no, your pinky toe! YES the lamp measurements. Milkshake needs em.



GRR its not milkshake... my poor baby.... he isnt named after milkshake lol... :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

I dont think any of us want to know how he got the name "shakes". Now if it were you, then we would want to know, but since its him, no thanks.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Do you call the car shakes!? :confused


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Spoiler lamp is 16inch L x 2/3 inch L. Your hood scoop decal measurements SHOULD work,also. :cool ALSO......do you call the car shakes!?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

milkshake isnt on yet, too early in Germany.


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey, thanks... I really appreciate it. 
Right now, it's 5:50pm. I'm 6 hours ahead of East Coast.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

No sweat! Do you call the car shakes!? Mike, love the new avatar!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

thanks pearl. 6 hours ahead huh? then its like 630 there now, whats for dinner?


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> No sweat! Do you call the car shakes!? Mike, love the new avatar!


No.... Honestly, we don't have a name for her. Hmmmm... We'll have to come up with one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

Lucy! lol


----------

